# 7mm Accubond 140's



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking for some Accubond 140 grainers for 7mm. If anyone sees any on the shelves, please let me know. Or grab 2 boxes and I'll come buy them from you. I have looked all over the internet and my local stores (Ogden area) and no one has any Accubonds (in any caliber for that matter). 

I ordered some Ballistic tips from Brownells so I can start working on loads, and I have an email alert set up just in case any bullets show up there.


Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm holding some right now at Scheels pm me


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you all have it covered.

I picked up a few boxes over the summer when I saw more than a couple boxes in stock (trying not to contribute to the shortage... I figure 3 boxes on a shelf is "surplus" and will snag one ). 

I plan to work up some 7STW loads for the 140 Accubonds.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hid two boxes for you. Pm me for the location


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HAhahahaha


-DallanC


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks to Bax, I got my 2 boxes of Accubonds. 
He's a bit of a jokester, hiding them where only Kareem Abdul Jabbar could see them  
The hardest part of the recovery was climbing up to get them without all the workers seeing what was going on. It seemed like every employee was standing around waiting to see what we were up too. I guess we looked guilty or something.

This was the first time I had been to Scheels, and I have to say I was quite impressed. I think I actually like them better than Cabelas. Scheels actually had a good selection of factory ammo. Their powder selection is pretty bare, just like everyone else.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is a pretty cool store, but someone has to pay for all of that fancy display and prime real estate, prices are a bit high.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> It is a pretty cool store, but someone has to pay for all of that fancy display and prime real estate, prices are a bit high.


I actually find them cheaper then most other places. At least for the things I purchase. They seem to have more selection too. I love there gun section no waiting for someone to help.
Anyway I like the treasure hunt idea Bax did! I hope you didn't just tell him but gave him clues that led him around the store to different locations!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Scheel's TV commercials, they actually show game being shot and not just some hunter on a scenic ridge like Cabelas.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It worked out pretty well that Elkoholic8 sent a shout out for these things cuz I needed to stop by Scheels anyways.

I am glad they had some in stock.

I hid them behind these swinging targets. And they were pretty high up. Sorry bout the reach!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hey Bax* next time your there can you hide me some 22lr


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Hey Bax* next time your there can you hide me some 22lr


You got it!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Have your wife stick'em in the womens undergarment section somewhere... then give Dunkem vague directions to where they are. That will be funny to watch him wander around rifling around through piles of womans stuff. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Dunkem,

I hid a brick of CCI Stingers in the women's underwear section that has cedar scented underwear. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

mmmmmm cedar


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have decided that is what the stores need to do. When they get a shipment of ammo, or reloading supplies to place each item in a different location in the store and let the hunt begin. --\\O


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if there could possibly be some guy out there reading this thread who got skunked on a hunt for 140 grain 7mm accubonds who is getting pissed right now.


----------

